# Battle Fleet Gothic Project-Hive Fleet



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

After reading This Article by Foxphoenix, I decided that using only bits, that I would assemble a Tyranid Hive Fleet for Battlefleet Gothic. I don't have the slightest clue how to play, but I've downloaded the rulebook and tyranid rules.

Shown above is my first cruiser(all credit for the design goes to Foxpheonix40k). I have built 2 so far, and thanks to a warrior plastic set, I have enough for another. I think it shall be used as a Kraken escort.

I have several drones ready and waiting, this is only the beginning!
Thanks!
-Sytus


View more pictures and info at Dub-Hammer!


----------



## couger-w (Oct 4, 2009)

ah a fellow nid fleet player looking awesome. I love scratch building nid ships just need to find a base for my leviathan as i think a trygon torso is too large and a carnifex is a bit unusula and stumpy lol


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

*Drones*

I did some more work on the Hive Fleet, and this is what I came up with. I built a few escort drones out of devourers and genestealer scything talons. I used some flesh hooks to make a "tail" part at the end.
I have since made 3, and I have the parts to make about 10 or more.










Group shot(with Kraken in the background, a bit blurry)









I just love the fact I can make a fleet for free, out of only bits!
*Next model, Tyranid Cruiser*

More info and Pictures on Dub-Hammer!


----------



## couger-w (Oct 4, 2009)

yeah i think i have made about 52 escorts out of devourers, spine fists, warrior heads and rending claws, My 4 cruisers so far are made of warrior torsos and tales with flesh hooks sything talons spin fists and death spitters gone for a fishy kinda theam for the fleet so they more like swim through space rather than have thrusters and stuff


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

Any chance of some Feedback? I need to know what I could do better, or ideas for some hive ships?

Also, couger-w, thanks for the Rep!


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

these look really sweet. i can tell you they look every bit as cool as the actual models from specialist games. when you plan to do cruisers.. they look a bit like a crab from topview with a big gun in the middle, i know that the rulebook pictures them from the side only. that gun you used on the kraken drone would suit just fine. for claws you could use some hive tyrant spares maybe.. +rep


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

*Cruiser*


Well, I've been working on this guy for the past day, and I find it's coming on rather well.
I based this cruiser off the body of a Tyranid Warrior, and then added the claws straight into where the arm sockets are. I then added a large deathspitter to the part where ethe lower torso slots in, and then put another carapace piece over the join.

I am considering adding a beak-like mouth to the front, but am unsure how I shall go about it.




























C&C Much Needed,
-Sytus

View more Pics and Info at Dub-Hammer!


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

honestly dude, it's as close as it could get to the original. if that was your intention. nice and neat. maybe spread the claws a bit more.

concerning the beak-thing. i guess you're aiming for the beaks octopus, kraken and calamari sport, right? as it would nicely suit the nids i'm not sure if it would make a good addition to your cruiser. so maybe point out excactly the location were you plan it to be for some better visualization..

p.s.
you might also consider moving this thread to specialist games section of the board.


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

I finished the cruiser, and added a mouth piece.










C&C Welcome!
-Sytus

View the related Blog Post on Dub-Hammer!


----------

